# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Port State Control >  Seminars on PSC

## stw77

PORT STATE CONTROL, as this was presented in a seminar by GL.
======

----------


## Kikoman

> PORT STATE CONTROL, as this was presented in a seminar by GL.
> ======


Συνάδελφε, να σε ρωτήσω με όλο το θάρρος πόσο διήρκησε και κόστισε το σεμινάριο και φυσικά αν υπάρχει συνέχεια του συγκεκριμένου προγράμματος; Ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά πολύ με το θέμα και διαπίστωσα βασικές ελλείψεις πληροφορίας προς τους επαγγελματίες και ναυτικούς. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Leo

Από την δική μου εμπερία θα έλεγα ότι παρόμοια σεμινάρια, διοργανώνουν όλοι οι νηογνώμονες κατά διαστήματα (μέσα σε ένα έτος) και κυρίως όταν υπάρχουν  εξαγγλίες/ανακοινώσεις συγκεκριμένων επιθερήσεων από μερίδα ή ομαδική συμμετοχή MOU. Αυτό γίνεται είτε ως προστατευτικό μέτρο προς τις ναυτιλιακές ομάδες πλοίων που αφοροπυν οι επιθεωρήσεις, είτε μετά την λήξη της περιόδου επιθεωρήσεων από τα  PSC για την ανάλυση των αποτελσμάτων. Αυτή είναι και η λογική των σεμιναρίων αυτών. Τα σεμινάρια αυτά είναι 1 μέρας ή 2 ημερών και η τιμή τους κυμαίνονται από 350 μέχρι 750 ευρω ανάλογα με το ποιος τα διοργανώνει και που (π.χ. υπάρχουν νηογνώμονες που έχουν inhouse training ενώ άλλοι τα κάνουν σε αίθουσες ξενοδοχείων). Στην διάθεση σου για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες αν χρειαστείς.

----------


## Kikoman

> Από την δική μου εμπερία θα έλεγα ότι παρόμοια σεμινάρια, διοργανώνουν όλοι οι νηογνώμονες κατά διαστήματα (μέσα σε ένα έτος) και κυρίως όταν υπάρχουν  εξαγγλίες/ανακοινώσεις συγκεκριμένων επιθερήσεων από μερίδα ή ομαδική συμμετοχή MOU. Αυτό γίνεται είτε ως προστατευτικό μέτρο προς τις ναυτιλιακές ομάδες πλοίων που αφοροπυν οι επιθεωρήσεις, είτε μετά την λήξη της περιόδου επιθεωρήσεων από τα  PSC για την ανάλυση των αποτελσμάτων. Αυτή είναι και η λογική των σεμιναρίων αυτών. Τα σεμινάρια αυτά είναι 1 μέρας ή 2 ημερών και η τιμή τους κυμαίνονται από 350 μέχρι 750 ευρω ανάλογα με το ποιος τα διοργανώνει και που (π.χ. υπάρχουν νηογνώμονες που έχουν inhouse training ενώ άλλοι τα κάνουν σε αίθουσες ξενοδοχείων). Στην διάθεση σου για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες αν χρειαστείς.


Σε ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο, και οι εμπειρίες μου δεν διαφέρουν με ό,τι περιγράφεις. Απλά τυγχάνει να έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά με το θέμα ως εκπαιδευτής για εκπροσώπους Σημαιών (IMO/FSI-PSC courses) και ως σύμβουλος για τη προετοιμασία του υλικού που πρέπει να έχουν τα διάφορα manuals (σε ξένες εταιρείς), και νομίζω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν στο εκπαιδευτικό υλικό για τους επαγγελματίες και άλλες πληροφορίες, όπως δικαιώματα/υποχρεώσεις PSCO, διαδικασίες appealing/claim, κ.α. καθώς και διαδικασίες 'προστασίας' του πληρώματος από διάφορες αυθαιρεσίες... Δεν κομίζω γλαύκας, αφού όλα τα παραπάνω είναι διαθέσιμα σε IMO/resolutions. Το κόστος είναι μάλλον υψηλό σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο κόστος σχετικών σεμιναρίων στη Γερμανία και την Ολλανδία τουλάχιστον που έχω καλή εικόνα.

----------


## Apostolos

Και ειναι απαγορευτικά για τα πληρώματα και συγκεκριμένα για Αξιωματικούς, Η διεθνή ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα υποκρίνεται με τις εξαγγελίες περι χρονιάς των ναυτικών και άλλα τέτοια. Που υπάρχει η ουσιαστική εκπαίδευση? Που είναι τα σεμινάρια και οι μετεκπαιδεύσεις? PSC και ενημέρωση του Πλοιάρχουν και των αξιωματικών? Δεν μας συμφαίρει γιατι είτε θα εκλήψουν τα "δωράκια" κατω απο το τραπέζι ή οι προμύθειές απο τις συμβεβλημένες εταιρίες...
Σε πρόσφατο έλεγχο μου απο Paris MOU στο Μπουρκας ειχαμε αρκετά σκουπίδια... Στον ελεγχο PSC με προηδοποίησαν ότι πρέπει να τα πετάξουμε. Σε 10 λεπτά ειχε φθάσει ο σκουπιδιάρης χωρίς να τον ιδοποιήσουμε και μας χρέωσαν 800 ευρώ...

----------


## Kikoman

> Και ειναι απαγορευτικά για τα πληρώματα και συγκεκριμένα για Αξιωματικούς, Η διεθνή ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα υποκρίνεται με τις εξαγγελίες περι χρονιάς των ναυτικών και άλλα τέτοια. Που υπάρχει η ουσιαστική εκπαίδευση? Που είναι τα σεμινάρια και οι μετεκπαιδεύσεις? PSC και ενημέρωση του Πλοιάρχουν και των αξιωματικών? Δεν μας συμφαίρει γιατι είτε θα εκλήψουν τα "δωράκια" κατω απο το τραπέζι ή οι προμύθειές απο τις συμβεβλημένες εταιρίες...
> Σε πρόσφατο έλεγχο μου απο Paris MOU στο Μπουρκας ειχαμε αρκετά σκουπίδια... Στον ελεγχο PSC με προηδοποίησαν ότι πρέπει να τα πετάξουμε. Σε 10 λεπτά ειχε φθάσει ο σκουπιδιάρης χωρίς να τον ιδοποιήσουμε και μας χρέωσαν 800 ευρώ...


Επίσης δεν διαφωνώ σε αρκετά από τα παραπάνω και προσωπικά 'αγωνίζομαι από το δικό μου μετερίζι" για θέματα εκπαίδευσης, ειδικά στον Πειραιά αλλά μάταια. 'Έξω" είναι αλλιώς... Σου επισυνάπτω το βασικό κείμενο IMO/Res.A(19) 787 για το PSC, το οποίο είναι ελεύθερα διαθέσιμο και γενναιότατα 'πνιγμένο' από διάφορους ειδήμονες.

----------


## Apostolos

Σ ευχαριστώ... Μακάρι κάτι αλλάξει κάτι γιατί είναι για το καλό όλων στην ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα... Ναυτικούς εκπαιδευμένους και με τα πτυχία τους να είναι όχι μόνο χαρτιά (certification) αλλά και προσόντα (qualifications)...

----------


## Kikoman

> Σ ευχαριστώ... Μακάρι κάτι αλλάξει κάτι γιατί είναι για το καλό όλων στην ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα... Ναυτικούς εκπαιδευμένους και με τα πτυχία τους να είναι όχι μόνο χαρτιά (certification) αλλά και προσόντα (qualifications)...


Ανοίγεις μεγάλη κουβέντα... Λόγω θέσης και ιδιότητας παρουσιάζω τις ιδέες μου αρκετές φορές, και με "λοιδορούν" όταν υπογραμμίζω ότι το μέγαλο πρόβλημα της σύγχρονης ναυτιλίας δεν είναι το ύψος των ναύλων και λοιπά οικονομικά θέματα, αλλά το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό της, τόσο στη θάλασσα όσο και στη ξηρά. Η έλλειψη 'ναυτικών', η ορθή επάνδρωση (όχι απαραίτητα ποσοτικά αλλά ποιοτικά και στη ξηρά και στο πλοίο) και συνθήκες ελέγχου της ασφάλειας (γενικά και όχι μόνο το σχετικά αποδοτικό αλλά ακόμα ελλειματικό PSC) είναι τα ζητούμενα... οι ναύλοι και τα λεφτά κάνουν τους κύκλους τους αλλά η ναυτιλία φθίνει ποιοτικά παρά τις τρομερές στατιστικές μας περί του αντιθέτου (τα claims αυξάνονται κάθε χρόνο)... ¶ποψή μου και φυσικά επιδέχεται κριτικής και αντιλόγου...

----------


## Apostolos

Τότε ως μέλος των moderator του nautilia.gr σας προσκαλώ να κάνουμε μερικά σεμινάρια για διάφορα ναυτιλιακά θέματα. Ελπίζω η διοίκηση να συμφωνεί

----------


## stw77

kalispera se olous.
sxetika me to kostos tou seminariou apla na anafero pos itan arketa "symvoliko" giati apefthinotan se atoma pou emplekontai h' theloun na entax8oun stin naftilia. Veveos den simenei pos den itan axiosevasto poso.
Oson afora tin yli pou mas paradothike itan para poly ikanopoihtiki se simeio pou kalypte polles ptyxes tou thematos me polla paradeigmata.
Tora, oson afora ta seminaria pou ginontai apo ton sygkekrimeno forea (pou einai kai niognomonas) kalo einai na mpeis eite sto site eite na pareis tilefono, giati auta alazoun kai diamorfonontai analoga me ti zitisi kai ti prosfora.

Elpizo na se kalypsa,
Gia otidipote allo sxetika rotise me.
STW77

----------


## Natsios

> Τότε ως μέλος των moderator του nautilia.gr σας προσκαλώ να κάνουμε μερικά σεμινάρια για διάφορα ναυτιλιακά θέματα. Ελπίζω η διοίκηση να συμφωνεί


Μπράβο Αποστολε. Προχώρα το

----------


## Kikoman

Σχετικά με το "σεμινάριο" θα πρότεινα τα παρακάτω:
είτε:
20-30min παρουσίαση κάποιων βασικών θεμάτων PSC (κατά τη γνώμη μου, τι ορίζει το πλαίσιο του ΙΜΟ) και μετά μια ελευθέρη συζήτηση
είτε:
δυο ομιλητές με αντίθετα διατυπωμένες απόψεις, πχ ο Α είναι υπέρ και ο Β κατά μιας συγκεκριμένης θέσης (αν υπάρχει) και σχετικό debate με ερωτήσεις από τους παρευρισκομένους και απαντήσεις από τους ομιλητές εντός δεδομένου χρόνου,
είτε:
μια κλασική παρουσίαση των περίπου 60min κατά τα γνωστά.
Όσο για την 'αμοιβή' φρονώ ότι πρέπει να είναι *μηδενική*, διοτί αν κάποιος δεχθεί αμοιβή αναιρεί τον λόγο που μπήκε στο φόρουμ. Είμαστε όλοι στο φόρουμ γιατί έχουμε ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε και να επικοινωνήσουμε για όλα τα σχετικά θέματα. Αυτό που θα πρέπει να ζητηθεί από τους ομιλητές είναι οι πηγές που έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί, ώστε να αποφευχθούν καταστάσεις του στυλ "εμένα θα μου πεις που είμαι 40 χρόνια στα βαπόρια..."  :Confused:  γιατί μετά η συζήτηση υποβιβάζεται σε κουβέντα καφενείου, όπου ο καθένας διατυπώνει τις εμπειρίες του. Οι εμπειρίες είναι σεβαστές αλλά όχι επαρκείς για να τεκμηριώσουν θέσεις. Επίσης δεν είναι σκόπιμο να μοιραστεί υλικό, που ο ομιλητής χρησιμοποιεί για επαγγελματικούς λόγους ή δεσμεύεται από την εργασία του. Ακόμα και η γνωριμία αποτελεί κέρδος για όλους μας.

----------

